# [H] Painted Ultramarines Army [W] £$, WHFB Rulebook



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

*[H] Painted Ultramarines [W] £$, COD, 40k/FW, Daemons [UK]*

Hi guys,

I've got some Ultramarines that I'm looking to sell/trade. Consisting of:

2 x Forgeworld Dreadnoughts (Magnetized)
1 x 10 man Tactical Squad
1 x 6 man Combat Squad
1 x Drop Pod
1 x 5 man Terminator Squad
1 x Tyrannic War Veteran.

Here are some pictures of the models:

*Forgeworld Venerable Dreadnought*
All magnetized with assault cannon


















*Forgeworld Venerable Dreadnought*
All magentized with multimelta and Forgeworld Base


*Tactical Squad:*
Includes Meltagun, Missile Launcher and Sergeant with Powerfist and bolt pistol









*Tactical Squad*
6 man including Sergeant with chainsword and bolt pistol









*Drop Pod*
Doors move









*5 Terminators*
Sergeant, Assault Cannon and Cyclone Missile Launcher with Cityfight rubble bases.









*Tyrannic War Veteran*









For selling the models I'm looking for around £180 but feel free to pm me with any offers you feel are reasonable and I don't mind splitting them up.

For Trades I'd be interested in the following:

40k:
Unbuilt Cities of Death Scenery
NIB Tactical Squads

Fantasy:
NIB Bloodletters
Fiends of Slaanesh

Forge World:
FW Death Korps of Krieg 
FW Chaos Dwarves
FW Eldar Wasp
FW Eldar Warphunter


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Price lowered


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Wants updated


----------

